# Mantis form (Zai Quai)



## jdinca (Mar 17, 2007)

This is me from the USCKF tournament that's held in Baltimore every year. Not my best performance of this form but good enough for a 4th place in the Advanced Seniors division. There's a practice run the morning before, followed by the competition.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 17, 2007)

Neat! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 17, 2007)

Very nice

Thanks for posting


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 17, 2007)

Impressive! Great realism in your pacing, and good energy while staying relaxed (=crisp)--can picture the 'other guys' on the receiving end of the form. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 18, 2007)

Congratulations! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 18, 2007)

wow  great link and the ones it links to also
thanks
sheldon


----------



## tiktok86 (Mar 19, 2007)

Nicely done JD!  That is an awesome form for competition, you've done really well with it!


----------



## jdinca (Mar 20, 2007)

tiktok86 said:


> Nicely done JD! That is an awesome form for competition, you've done really well with it!


 
I love Zai Quai. No drop stances.


----------

